
Apply HN: Notisha – Microlearning for Faith-Based Communities - davidbwire
Notisha is a microlearning platform for faith-based communities.<p>Here&#x27;s our demo video (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=L4IxzMP4pSI" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=L4IxzMP4pSI</a>).<p>PROBLEM<p>1. Most believers have a very shallow understanding of what they believe in.<p>2. It&#x27;s very hard to find high quality, structured and spiritually nourishing content that can be consumed in between our busy schedules on a daily basis.<p>SOLUTION<p>We are creating a platform where a believer will be able to select up to 5 topics to learn from every day from different spiritual leaders&#x2F;teachers. The content is packaged in bite sized chunks as text or less than 5 minute video tips&#x2F;tutorials. We are starting with the marriage and relationships topic.<p>HOW WE MAKE MONEY<p>The first 2 teachings of the day are free, the next 3 are available on subscription.<p>STAGE<p>We are currently in the prototyping phase but will be releasing a mobile app within the next 7 days. Here&#x27;s the apk (<a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;1SR0kPJ" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;1SR0kPJ</a>) for the current build.<p>We&#x27;d love to hear from you on what you think about it.
======
asimuvPR
What an interesting way to write what is deemed the problem. Can you post
sample content? It would be nice to read it.

How do you plan with filtering content by religion?

~~~
davidbwire
>> How do you plan with filtering content by religion?

When registering for Notisha we'll ask you the religion you profess. With this
information we'll be able to suggest to you content from teachers from your
religion.

>> Can you post sample content?

Here is a sample content that may be sent to Christians who've subscribed to
the Marriage & Relationship topic

Marriage requires that you learn to keep your mouth in check. You can't
control what enters through your ears but you are 100% responsible for what
comes out of your mouth. Knowing when to open your mouth and speak, and when
to shut it in silence is part of the maturity expected in every couple. Many
people destroy their own marriages by the missiles that come from their own
lips. "Those who guard their mouths and their tongues keep themselves from
calamity." (Proverbs 21:23)

Things to note; the content is brief and quotes a bible passage at the end.

